# Report: Nissan Leaf Electric Car Kicks-Off Zero Emission Tour November 13th in LA



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Having just officially launched its Leaf electric car at the Tokyo Auto Show in Japan, Nissan has announced the potentially revolutionary new vehicle will start a U.S. tour. Set to begin on November 13th in Los Angeles, the Leaf will then travel to Northern California before crisscrossing the country. The Leaf will stop in 22 cities in 11 states, as well as the District of Columbia and one stop in Vancouver, Canada.

Nissan is hoping to use the tour to educate people on the Leaf and the benefits of zero-emissions driving.

The Leaf is powered by lithium-ion battery packs and is rated at 80kW/280Nm, (107-hp and 207 ft-lbs of torque), which should make this sub-compact a sporty little car.

Nissan says it will be able to drive 100 miles on a single charge. The batteries will be able to be charged up to 80 percent in less than 30 minutes with a special quick charger, or in roughly eight hours through a standard 200V outlet. Nissan says that through extensive research the 100 mile range will be suitable for 70 percent of car buyers.

Next year 5,000 vehicles will be available in five U.S. markets: the Phoenix-Tucson region of Arizona, Oregon, San Diego, Seattle and Tennessee. Fleet sales will also be offered in 2010, while full retails sales are planned for 2012.

More: *Report: Nissan Leaf Electric Car Kicks-Off Zero Emission Tour November 13th in Los Angeles* on AutoGuide.com


----------

